# HALLOWEEN 2010



## sasse142 (Nov 12, 2010)

I didn't have any plans to go any where on Halloween but I wanted to do a little something on my face and did this.  I had no white face paint so I ended up using a mixture of Gesso e/s by MAC and WnW white e/l.  I came out blotchy but hey I worked w/ what I had.  I didn't even put mascara or lashes on since I was going to wash this off after I snapped some pics. 

  	Either way I hope you enjoy!!!






  	With black light...I used Kryolan Day Glo Aqua Color in UV Yellow.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Nov 12, 2010)

very cool


----------



## blkcrisstal (Nov 12, 2010)

Awesome! I love that it glows!!


----------



## Soul Unique (Nov 13, 2010)

Brilliant work!


----------



## Dawn (Oct 30, 2018)

Digging up some old Halloween FOTD's.


----------



## johndower (May 17, 2021)

well, its an old thread..dunno what to write
but nice halloween make up


----------

